# Another active shooter.



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just found this.






A local brief story.

Shooter taken down after several shot at church in Sutherland Springs | WFAA.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another nut case.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

On Twitter, the report is 24-27 dead, and the killer was wearing combat gear.https://twitter.com/BreakingNLive


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Could be just another wacko, or something more of a distraction by the deep state.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Its unfortunate, and now both sides will have a hay day blaming each other, the antigunners will make smart assed comments and call for the demonization of all guns, and a tragedy will once again be sacrificed for a political agenda.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Its unfortunate, and now both sides will have a hay day blaming each other, the antigunners will make smart assed comments and call for the demonization of all guns, and a tragedy will once again be sacrificed for a political agenda.


The antis were at it right after the shooting hit the news.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

More rush to politicize. Just RIP victims and bless their families please.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Another "When Liberals Attack" incident ???


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok. I'm probably too new here to do this rant but I dont care cause this is the most stupid senseless crap and my heart is breaking over it. The shooting is horrid and what is almost worse are the comments coming out all over the place from the feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes about how there's 27 less gun toting christian trumpists and thats a good thing. ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING ME??? Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit??? Just read the pastor's 14yo daughter is among the dead. God help them. God help us all. And God, you better keep those idiot liberal dipwad f'cks off my mountain or even _you_ wont know where to find what's left of them. End of.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit???


They are


> feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Ok. I'm probably too new here to do this rant but I dont care cause this is the most stupid senseless crap and my heart is breaking over it. The shooting is horrid and what is almost worse are the comments coming out all over the place from the feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes about how there's 27 less gun toting christian trumpists and thats a good thing. ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING ME??? Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit??? Just read the pastor's 14yo daughter is among the dead. God help them. God help us all. And God, you better keep those idiot liberal dipwad f'cks off my mountain or even _you_ wont know where to find what's left of them. End of.


 Yeah exactly, well said.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

26 yo white man is the shooter, Devin Patrick Kelley


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Guy lived in San Antonio and not locally. Crazy liberal alert punishing those Trump voting hillbillies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Ok. I'm probably too new here to do this rant but I dont care cause this is the most stupid senseless crap and my heart is breaking over it. The shooting is horrid and what is almost worse are the comments coming out all over the place from the feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes about how there's 27 less gun toting christian trumpists and thats a good thing. ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING ME??? Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit??? Just read the pastor's 14yo daughter is among the dead. God help them. God help us all. And God, you better keep those idiot liberal dipwad f'cks off my mountain or even _you_ wont know where to find what's left of them. End of.


We are seeing Satan stepping up his game, world-wide. 
He hates all humanity, but he has a special hatred for Christians. As a nation, we have lost our way and in doing so, we have given him room to work.

Many of the congregation died, and most were hit. Be thankful that most of the dead will never know fear, pain or heartbreak. They are with Dad.

What about the tool of Satan? What seething hatred, pain and misery was he feeling? And, now, after being a tool for Satan, so that Satan could attack Dad's kids? Whatever misery that tormented him on this side of earthly life is nothing compared to what he is now suffering. We who are still alive have no idea the misery he now knows.

Pray Dad is with the friends and family of those who died at the hand of Satan's tool, but there are more just like him, and pray for those lost souls who dearly need our Savior.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Let's see....

Hollywood has done so well with all the sex scandals lately, where they point their collective fingers at you and me as being the guilty ones.... maybe they can address the gun nut problem too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunman would be an ineligible gun owner if......



> BREAKING: Devin Patrick Kelley Has Been Identified As Texas Church Shooter&#8230;UPDATE: Was Dishonorably Discharged, Court Martialed In 2014


https://www.weaselzippers.us/363065-breaking-devin-patrick-kelley-has-been-identified-as-texas-church-shooter/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just on, was wearing all black and a ballistic vest.

Sounds like ANTIFA.

He was engaged by a resident with long gun, he dropped his Ruger AR and fled.

With a DD, how did he get a gun???

There are sick people out there, stay armed and ready.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmmm...
Texas Church Shooter is in Southerland Springs, TX is Identified as Devon Patrick Kelly - Santa Monica Observer


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

From that ^^^ link:



> *Church Shooter in Southerland Springs, TX Identified as Devon Patrick Kelly*
> 
> Church members seemed to have known the perpetrator, whom some call a *convert to Islam*
> 
> ...


Scrubbed. Great. Wonder which side is in play here. Doesn't matter. Truth is now lost, ala LasVegas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have to wait for facts. Like the Vegas shooting we still know little. Safe bet this person was a problem in other areas of life and likely was not dealt with in the past. Liberalism and socialism in our school system and society is destroy humanity .
This morning as we remember the reformation sat in church with my 2, 9 year old Grandchildren it can happen anywhere.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> From that ^^^ link:
> 
> Scrubbed. Great. Wonder which side is in play here. Doesn't matter. Truth is now lost, ala LasVegas.


We need a white hat hacker to resurrect his fakebook page and spread it all over the internet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We seem to have two threads running for this same topic.

If the originators, agree, could we merge them?
This one was started first, but the title may not have grabbed the attention of the other originator.
Can we bring that other one into this one?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He was dead at stop scene, no info on termination. 

I wonder if the guy who engaged him put the fatal round in and he finally bled out?

These acts are the fruits of fifty years of the countries degradation by the demonrat left.

All their anti everything that built the country was put into the school kids heads by libtard teachers.

These things are the net result of that indoctrination.

There was none of this crap while I was growing up, 

but I did see the seeds being planted while attending university.

Those seeds blossomed into further left teachers who in turn have caused these automatons to evolve.

This infection needs to be eradicated.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Ok. I'm probably too new here to do this rant but I dont care cause this is the most stupid senseless crap and my heart is breaking over it. The shooting is horrid and what is almost worse are the comments coming out all over the place from the feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes about how there's 27 less gun toting christian trumpists and thats a good thing. ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING ME??? Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit??? Just read the pastor's 14yo daughter is among the dead. God help them. God help us all. And God, you better keep those idiot liberal dipwad f'cks off my mountain or even _you_ wont know where to find what's left of them. End of.


I like this girl. I think she fits in at least with my kind of thinking.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A little bit more is coming out..

https://everipedia.org/wiki/devin-kelley-1/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Ok. I'm probably too new here to do this rant but I dont care cause this is the most stupid senseless crap and my heart is breaking over it. The shooting is horrid and what is almost worse are the comments coming out all over the place from the feckless fk'in whiny ass pukes about how there's 27 less gun toting christian trumpists and thats a good thing. ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING ME??? Who are these heartless brainless pieces of shit??? Just read the pastor's 14yo daughter is among the dead. God help them. God help us all. And God, you better keep those idiot liberal dipwad f'cks off my mountain or even _you_ wont know where to find what's left of them. End of.


Could not have said better myself. Carry on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He was prohibited from having a fire arm . That did not work. He was as I said before it came out a problem long before he did this and was not dealt with.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A plumber using an AR-15 was the man that hit the shooter.......

HERO! Meet The Sharpshooting Plumber Who Stopped Texas Church Shooter Devin Kelley

https://www.ksat.com/news/men-shot-at-chased-after-sutherland-springs-church-shooter?__vfz=medium=sharebar


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I can’t believe I’m saying this but I think we need here is more gun control... 


I say local police department start issuing open carry permits to 10% of the population. You come in and fill out a form go through a background check have a brief discussion with the officers go through a training regimen and then you are allowed to openly carry your own firearms. Seems a lot of these incidents have been stopped short by a man with a gun (I mean man like manpower this is to include women just want to make sure I don’t offend anyone especially the ones that live in the mountains).

I mean imagine being mugged in New York if there was four people with a rifle within striking distance of you? Might not be so quick to grab that purse? Or that car or the TV?

A lot of states Like maine hold virtually no restrictions on open carry firearms. We also have a fairly low crime rate. It’s higher in the southern half of the state if you look at the statistics of ethnicity it might be a clue as to what’s going on down that way. But still no one Open carry or very few. So how do you solve that? Make it a very public process! of put their names in Photos up in the grocery store. Have a special bumper sticker for everyone who’s allowed to carry. Put on a local benefit dinner once every six months for the organization. There’s all kinds of ways to get people active in causes that they can see results in.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I think we need here is more gun control...
> 
> I say local police department start issuing open carry permits to 10% of the population. You come in and fill out a form go through a background check have a brief discussion with the officers go through a training regimen and then you are allowed to openly carry your own firearms. Seems a lot of these incidents have been stopped short by a man with a gun (I mean man like manpower this is to include women just want to make sure I don't offend anyone especially the ones that live in the mountains).
> 
> ...


There are people (On our Streets for some reason) who need their 2A/RTKBA revoked , we will come to this conclusion at some point ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Guns used in self-defense has reached.......2,058,076 to this minute on this date per the counter......

Extrano's Alley | The history of gun control is perfectly clear. Gun control enables killers.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I think we need here is more gun control...
> 
> I say local police department start issuing open carry permits to 10% of the population. You come in and fill out a form go through a background check have a brief discussion with the officers go through a training regimen and then you are allowed to openly carry your own firearms. Seems a lot of these incidents have been stopped short by a man with a gun (I mean man like manpower this is to include women just want to make sure I don't offend anyone especially the ones that live in the mountains).
> 
> ...


Hi maine, some good ideas there (especially the don't offend mountain women, lol) but you'd want to be very careful about the _" local police department start issuing open carry permits to 10% of the population."_ part of your idea.

That would be fine in states that do not already allow 'open carry' - but codifying (setting into code/law/etc) any percentage of people to be able to do what everyone already can legally do - has unintended outcomes...like... arguably implying the other 90% now do not, without that permit.

(I'm intentionally ignoring the possibility of a wrong-thinking LEO-Chief selecting who is part of the 10%, and who is not. There's a big difference, imo, between a private (large or small) group of preppers - and a private govt sanctioned militia).

That said - your thoughts about making 'open carry' more in the mainstream is a good one, as is your idea of available training by local police departments. The culture of LPDs would probably need to change a bit...not sure how receptive they'd be with all of us 'out there packin' :-D


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How did he get the weapons> Simple they cleared him with back round checks. They never listed him as being prohibited. Must have been to much work for some lazy airman to do the reports.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> How did he get the weapons> Simple they cleared him with back round checks. They never listed him as being prohibited. Must have been to much work for some lazy airman to do the reports.


Another fail (big fail) for the American military.

I don't like lawsuits but I think a billion dollar class action lawsuit is in order against the USAF.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> We are seeing Satan stepping up his game, world-wide.
> He hates all humanity, but he has a special hatred for Christians. As a nation, we have lost our way and in doing so, we have given him room to work.
> 
> Many of the congregation died, and most were hit. Be thankful that most of the dead will never know fear, pain or heartbreak. They are with Dad.
> ...


Amen Mister @Denton Amen That is exactly what is happening. He wants to destroy all of us so that we will be miserable like unto him.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Demote a Full Bird Colonel and around 20 folks in the Department that neglected the interface that the Background Check Update Info would use ...


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Just watched Senator Cruze talk about this. 
First there is no requirement for any state or the military to report people that cannot own a weapon to the Federal database. 
Cruze had put forth legislation to put into law that states and military must do this under the Obama administration. It was filibustered by... You guest it... Liberals.
This clown lied on the background questionnaire... Again that in it self is a felony.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Also the head legal Air Force person is investigating what happened. Of course we'll never know. 
Now it's my goes the head legal people of the rest of the services i.e. Army, Navy, Marines, and Coast Guard. Took an extra rolaids and quietly started a quiet investigation of their own branch. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Another fail (big fail) for the American military.
> 
> I don't like lawsuits but I think a billion dollar class action lawsuit is in order against the USAF.


That would do no good. Office in charge of the unit responsible for the reporting should be charged with dereliction of duty. Any and every officer under them and senior NCO should be charged.
Call everyone of your reps in congress today , demand they see to it that heads roll at the Air Force for this. Just got off the phone with mine.


----------

